# Bugfest Insect ans Spider Show 09 Feb 2013



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

This is going to be the biggest and best Bugfest ever!

More invert tables than ever before!

To see the full list visit the website: www.bugfest.co.uk

We have a new venue with onsite parking for four hundred cars and over flow parking too!

This will be the home for Bugfest for the forseable future.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Really cant wait for this one, first ever time behind a table 
I'll be bringing along a bunch of the more unusual phasmids, along with some beetles and roaches 

BUG NATION • View topic - Available for Bugfest, more species soon.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> first ever time behind a table


Did you not go to school then, Cain? :whistling2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where is it?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Did you not go to school then, Cain? :whistling2:


They wouldnt let me out of the naughty corner.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Where is it?


Read the link.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

We'll be there! I like the sound of more tables than last year


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Where is it?


Yeovil


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

hoping to come again this year, but as always it down to having enothe money as I have 2 other event in the same pay period.


----------



## sjlees (Jan 16, 2013)

I will be going 

But I have to say one thing...that website is absolutely horrible to look at


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

sjlees said:


> I will be going
> 
> But I have to say one thing...that website is absolutely horrible to look at



Looks like it was made by and for colour blind 5 year olds but I suppose if it is aimed at young children then that is the format that will grab their attention.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Not too long to go now


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

had an un exspected vet bill so not shore if I got the money to go now


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Not Long*

Not long now until Bugfest, just a week now. I shall be there all day so please come and say hello to me. I might not keep any inverts at the moment(might change next Saturday:whistling2 but I have seen and gone on plenty of Worldwide expeditions for reptiles and inverts.

I have also started a Section for Bugfest:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/bugfest/933618-bugfest.html


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this and am bringing the whole family. Hoping to convert my wife as at the moment she just tolerates my hobby rather than getting involved herself.
Ive never been to an invert show before so dont really know what to expect.
Are shows much cheaper than shops? Im after a g.pulchra sling and my local pet shop has 2-3cm for £20. Do you reckon that would be cheaper at bugfest. Im also after an emperor scorpling but it must be a baby. Is it likely they will have this kind of thing at bugfest?
I really hope its worth the drive up, although im lucky that its only about an hour away.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Usually everything is cheaper than in pet shops. At least from all the pet shops i've ever seen by miles.


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

As Caine said, you can count on everything being at least a few quid cheaper than in the shops, sometimes more for the bigger stuff, plus it's a hell of a lot more fun than in the shops, especially for the kids as we lay on extra stuff to keep them occupied while you enjoy your visit. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Cain 

Just been given a stunning adult female brachypelma smithi to sell for a friend for £35. Also might have a couple of 24inch beech vivs for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Bagsy the smithi female please, I have a team member who is desperate for one. Hope you still have her.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll reserve it for her no problem


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Brilliant, he will be so over the moon.

Thank you Cain.

Nick


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Anyone else going to Bugfest? Come and say hello if you do.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

hope to be coming now as the money situation has sorted itself out 

just gotta make shore I drag my back side out of bed


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Looks like it was made by and for colour blind 5 year olds but I suppose if it is aimed at young children then that is the format that will grab their attention.


If you think you can do better then by all means please do offer, but we can't pay you as we are a non-profit organisation, run by five year olds for five year olds :notworthy:


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

It is also why we are one of the three top invertebrate events that regularly attracts 1000+ visitors.


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Cant wait until bugfest tmrw. My 3 year old daughter is excited at seeing some giant beasties. She asked me "how many mr skinny legs" we are bringing home!


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

This is what we love about what we do - enthusing not just crusty old nerds like ourselves, but enthuising the next generation. Hope you folks have a great time and don't forget to look out for the bush tucker trial table, and the Wild and Deadly Animal Show, and the Meet the Monsters room. You are going to have a brilliant day out!


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

There is a high liklihood there will be another show this summer, possibly one in Bedford, just waiting for a response from trading standards. Not sure why they have been consulted, but the management of the centre we are looking at want no stones left unturned. Of course as soon as we find out we will let you all know.


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

And for the record, Bugfest is not just for kids, adults love it to - we just bring in the extra stuff to keep your kids amused while you indulge without interference. See, are we not kind?:2thumb:


----------

